# Fried chicken gizzards & livers



## luckytrim (Mar 27, 2009)

FRIED CHICKEN GIZZARDS & LIVERS
1 lb. chicken livers
1 lb. chicken gizzards (I add about 6 hearts as well)
1 onion, chopped
1/2 green pepper, chopped
1/4 tsp. garlic salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
1/2 c. cooking oil
1 c. flour
Season gizzards and livers. Roll in 3/4 cup flour and brown in hot fat. Remove meat
and drain. Pour off all but 4 tablespoons fat. Add 4 tablespoons flour, stir until brown.
Add onions and pepper. Add 2 cups water and stir. Add livers and gizzards. Simmer 10 to 15 minutes.
Serve with rice.
Serves 6.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 27, 2009)

this saute/fricassee is quite good. I add a bit less water and stir in dry sherry at the end.


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 27, 2009)

I love gizzards! Haven't tried them this way, but I certainly will!


----------

